# few GK about graphics.......



## mira000111 (Jul 1, 2004)

I am a regular reader of your megazine .I have few quearies.
I have AMDathlonXP 2200 processor and ASUS A7N266-VMSE motherboard .
I have now started some CAD / cam works . so I want to upgrade 
the PC. I see from the motherboard manual that AGP is 4X.
what this means? my motherboard actually has 4X or is it compatible to 4X agp?
so what will be the best graphis card for my motherboard?
IS THIS CONVENTION TRUE:  4X=32 MB, 8X= 64 MB??

I also see AUDIO is DOLBY . so can I use creative 7.1 or 5.1 speakers?
do I need to buy sound-cards also?
   :roll:


----------



## irradiated_chicken (Jul 2, 2004)

dude.....i don think u wud have these quetions if ya read digit....

READ DIGIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## deepakuma (Jul 2, 2004)

irradiated_chicken said:
			
		

> dude.....i don think u wud have these quetions if ya read digit....



you sure it's a dude. The name mira sounds like a dudette!! (No offence if u r a dude)


----------



## totalnut2001 (Jul 2, 2004)

mira000111 said:
			
		

> IS THIS CONVENTION TRUE:  4X=32 MB, 8X= 64 MB??



its the speed at which the Graphics card can communicate with the CPU. And it has nothing to do with how much memory the card can have u can have a card with 256Mb if u want.



			
				mira000111 said:
			
		

> I also see AUDIO is DOLBY . so can I use creative 7.1 or 5.1 speakers?
> do I need to buy sound-cards also?
> :roll:



U have ASUS A7N266-VMSE which is based on the nforce chipset which if  I belive has got dolbly 5.1 support. So u can connect 5.1 speakers but u will have to sacrifice the Mic and Line-In port.

I have A&N266-vm mobo and in it i can connect 5.1 speakers which i have done but not sure about SE check out the manual.


----------



## irradiated_chicken (Jul 2, 2004)

Heyy mira........if u aint a dude den sorry bot da mixup.....

din look at ur name.......

neways......READ DIGIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mira000111 (Jul 15, 2004)

*now another Q.....*

 OK guys  thanks a lot ,â€¦â€¦.
I want to ask u another question ::    We know that we can convert a .doc file to .pdf file using pdfcreator or openoffice . But how we can do the reverse?? .pdfâ€“â€“â€“â€“->   .doc


 :roll:


----------



## theraven (Jul 15, 2004)

google it .. there are lot of softwares for it ..
infact i think its called pdf2doc ...


----------



## Sinnet (Jul 15, 2004)

mira 
any AGP 4x card will go with u mobo 
i used that mobo myself some time back 
a AGP 8x card would go too in it i think cept for the fact that it will run at 4x mode 
but since the 8x would have a decently newer GPU it's worth the bottleneck 
enjoy


----------



## mira000111 (Jul 16, 2004)

*another day.......another problem*

Hi all,,
I am back again with another question â€¦..and I feel only u guys can approach with the right answer â€“ well here is what happened â€“â€“Â»

It all began with the 2CD â€˜Prince of Persia 3Dâ€™ game . Few days ago my brother hired the game from his friend and he asked make a copy at my office . Next day I took itâ€¦.and the person who copied itâ€¦..he is not a Greenhand like me . But somehow the 2nd CD copy was failed .
But my brother ,later , somehow managed a pirated copy. He is now happy with that game â€¦â€¦I am also enjoying giving him tips for finding wayout  but I asked that person,from whom he made it, over phone that how he managed to copy.
He said â€œ I do SCANNINGâ€? . But I am still in the dark . What is this kind of Scanning process? Certainly it is not that â€˜put ur CD in the scannerâ€™ . Then what is the procedure? I saw myself that in ordinary process the copied CD cannot run . Is their some COPY PROTECTION mechanism exists in that CD? But as far as I am concernedâ€¦.the POP3D is an old game developed in 1998-99 . 
          :roll:


----------



## theraven (Jul 16, 2004)

i dont know abt scannin
but yeah if it was an original cd it mustve had a copy protection on it
apart from that. .. u can make images for a cd to cd copy ..
copyin a cd on the fly. ... or even sometimes thru nero wotn work ...
use softwares like blindwrite or cloneCD for a 1:1 copy of a disc ..


----------



## mira000111 (Jul 17, 2004)

*anybody else?????????/*

Ok anyone else who have any idea??
 8)


----------



## Sinnet (Jul 17, 2004)

m8 
use Alcohol 120% v1.4.8 b1222 or higher version 
it can break all copy protections 
enjoy


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 18, 2004)

well look basically this guy must have made a duplicate copy by obviously burning the disc from the original disc using nero burning rom or some other burning software cause a cd copy protection refers mostly to cd being protected from being copied from a cd to hard disk or so what is called ripping in case of an audio disc wherein u convert audio files to mp3.when a cd is being written the copyprotection is also checked on the pirated cd but tends to copy itself fully on to the disc and works as the original disc.in short when u burn a copy protected cd the cd is fully copied and a pirated disc is made and thats how ur bro managed to get the disc which was said to u as 'scanned' but was really 'burnt'.ok.hope this helped.


----------



## mira000111 (Jul 18, 2004)

*ok*

  Ok,I understood. That man may have some latest cd-clonning software .

Well ,ok , as u all said as I have 4X AGP on my motherboard,I can buy a 4X Graphics card . Now my NEW problem is â€“â€“Â»

   :roll:  :roll:  :roll:  :roll:  :roll:  :roll:  :roll:  :roll:  :roll:  :roll:
 If I buy â€¦â€¦lets say 64 MB Geforce 440MX graphics card than a ATIReadeon 9600 64 MB graphics card then WHAT LESS I may expect??????
Is it that some latest games will run in one & not in other? Or the difference will be in Quality? (better tell me with ur personal experience)
If I buy 256MB rather than 64 or 128 MB then I am getting More MEMORY. SO  what will be the real advantage? The price will go up with the increse in memoryâ€¦â€¦â€¦.


After reading digit I understood that ATI & Nvedia r 2 big names in this field . 
Do they have a pepsi-coke / revlon-lakme relationship?


----------



## ujjwal (Jul 18, 2004)

Performance difference between two different graphics card is dependent on the chipset more than the memory. The 9600 is much better than the MX440. Regarding exact differences, the main one is that the 9600 is DirectX 9 compliant, so when games come requiring such a card, you wont be able to play it on the MX440.


----------



## It_is_Andrew (Jul 19, 2004)

mira000111 wrote


> He said â€œ I do SCANNINGâ€? . But I am still in the dark . What is this kind of Scanning process?


Problably he reffered to scan the cd using some utility to find out what type of cdprotection was used in that cd and recomended setting to copy it.
One of the best cd protechtion checking utility is clonyxxl u can download it from *www.gameburnworld.com its freeware ; after finding out the protection type one can make personal backup of any original cd by using any good cdcopying software.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 19, 2004)

well you can definetly go in for a 4x agp card. i advice u better go for a geforce card as it has more specs than ATI currently and as for a geforce u can try the mx440 with 64Mb ram or the Geforce 2 MX400 with same amout of ram running at 4x and will get the decent amout of graphics.well if you opt for a 128MB card say geforce Ti 4600 there will be huge amout of differenece while playing the games at higher reolutions like 1024x768 or higher pixels wihout any loss in the games fps rate if u are a hardcore gamer that is.if u plainly see it then there will not be much  diff noticed while the game on a 64MB card and a 128Mb card just that some jagged edges in the game will be corrected and u will get a smoother frame rate.if u need the graphics card for a normal purpose i say u opt for geforce 2 Mx 400 with 64MB of video ram and with tv out it would be suitable for ur requirement and for ur games for that reason (from personal experience).


----------



## theraven (Jul 19, 2004)

both
there will be a hell of a lot of difference in quality
also the problem for new games
anyways thats not a worry
AGP is backward compatible
ull have a problem if u upgrade to PCI Express tho 
u'll needa bridge then ... which i  dunno when will be available separately in the market
more memory = better advantage=smoother game play = more FPS = better future proofing
and yes i suppose in lay man's term u can say they share a pepsi/coke relationship
now i wouldnt know abd revlon/lakme would i ? 
just a lil note in the end ..  if u can ... do not go huntin for a geforce4 440mx .... if u can afford it .. go for a better card ... anythign from below .. whichever u can afford
nvidia fx 5200
nvidia fx 5700
ATI radeon 9600
and ofcourse above ...


----------



## mira000111 (Jul 20, 2004)

Hi to all of u againâ€¦and another mail to this thread  ==Â»

Now I got a complete( or NOT ???) list of Nvidia & ATi cards with price list also . Just tell me the price is current price or the Pre-Budget one? The price have reduced now I feel (â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦or I am wrong?)
Here is the listwith some specifications also) 
ATI RADEON X800 PRO 29250/-
475/450 X800 PRO 256 MB CRT+TV+DVI
ATI RADEON 9800XT 24000/-
415/365 AGP2/4/8 256BIT BGA 256 MB DDR CRT+TV+DVI
ATI RADEON 9800PRO 14800/-
380/340 AGP2/4/8 256BIT BGA 128MB DDR CRT+TV+DVI

ATI RADEON 9600XT 10550/-
500/340 AGP 2/4/8 128BIT BGA 128MB DDR CRT+TV+DVI
ATI RADEON 9600PRO 9500/-
400/300 AGP 2/4/8 128BIT BGA 128MB DDR CRT+TV+DVI
ATI RADEON 9600 256MB DDR W/TV & DVI 8500/-
400/200 AGP 2/4/8 128BIT DDR 256MB DDR CRT+TV+DVI
ATI RADEON 9600 128MB DDR W/TV & DVI 7550/-
400/200 AGP 2/4/8 128BIT DDR 128MB DDR CRT+TV+DVI

ATI RADEON 9550 6500/-
250/200 AGP 2/4/8 128BIT DDR 256MB DDR CRT+TV+DVI
ATI RADEON 9550SE 5100/-
250/200 AGP 2/4/8 64BIT DDR 128MB DDR CRT+TV+DVI

ATI RADEON 9200 5350/-
250/200 AGP 2/4/8 128BIT 256MB DDR CRT+TV+DVI
ATI RADEON 9200SE 3125/-
200/166 AGP 2/4/8 64BIT 128MB DDR CRT+TV+DVI
ATI RADEON 9200SE PCI 4600/-
200/166 PCI 2/4/8 128BIT 128MB DDR CRT+TV+DVI

ATI RADEON 7000 2250/-
64MB VE DUAL HEAD W/TV OUT&DVI


GEFORCE FX 6800 ULTRA 128MB W/TV, DVI & VIVO 34000/-
GEFORCE FX 5950 ULTRA 256MB W/TV, DVI & VIVO 24000/-
[5 FULL VERSION GAMES BUNDLED]
GEFORCE 4 FX 5900XT 128MB DDR TV & DVI 16500/-
GEFORCE FX 5700 ULTRA 128MB W/TV & DDRIII DUAL DVI 12750/-
[5 FULL VERSION GAMES BUNDLED]
GEFORCE FX 5700 LE 256 MB DDR TV& DVI 7650/-
GEFORCE 4 FX 5600 128MB DDR TV & DVI 7500/-
GEFORCE TI 4200 128MB WITH VIVO 6600/-
GEFORCE FX 5200 256MB DDR W/TV & DVI 5350/-
GEFORCE FX 5200 128MB DDR W/TV & DVI 3500/-
GEFORCE FX 5200 128MB DDR W/TV 3350/-
GEFORCE 4 MX 4000 128MB DDR W/TV & DVI 3025/-
GEFORCE 4 MX 4000 128MB DDR W/O DVI 2875/-
GEFORCE 4 MX 4000 64MB DDR W/TV 2250/-
PCI GEFORCE4 MX 4000 128MB DDR W/TV & DVI 4600/-
PCI GEFORCE2 MX 400 64MB SDR W/TV 3250/-
GEFORCE FX 5200 PCI 256MB DDR W/TV & DVI 7500/-
GEFORCE FX 5200 PCI 128MB DDR W/TV 4600/-

 :roll:      

I know why 128MB card is more dearer than 64.I also think DDR based card is precious than SDR because of Speed( isnt it?)

BUT what is BGA( look at ATi cards)?and about CRT+TV+DVI I think CRT as it is computer monitor enabled,TV as it can be played in a TV also ? Is that true? Then what is DVI??is it something like I can play in tV same time in PC?

What is  200/166 PCI??????????
     :roll:


----------



## blade_runner (Jul 20, 2004)

mira000111 said:
			
		

> I know why 128MB card is more dearer than 64.I also think DDR based card is precious than SDR because of Speed( isnt it?)
> 
> BUT what is BGA( look at ATi cards)?and about CRT+TV+DVI I think CRT as it is computer monitor enabled,TV as it can be played in a TV also ? Is that true? Then what is DVI??is it something like I can play in tV same time in PC?
> 
> ...



Hi mira, lets take up ur q's one by one, 
Yeah u r right DDR cards are better than SDR based ones. All cards now-a-days sport DDR ram. 

BGA ia ball grid array, BGA ram chips are present on hi-end cards like the 9800pro. BGA ram chips are square and smaller. They offer better bandwidth and cooling is also good( although i m not sure).

TV stands for TV out, the card sports a output that allows it to be displayed on a TV.

DVi is digital visual interface and it is standard that is normally used for HDTV, LCD interfacing. 


> Short for Digital Visual Interface, a digital interface standard created by the Digital Display Working Group (DDWG) to convert analog signals into digital signals to accommodate both analog and digital monitors. Data is transmitted using the transition minimized differential signaling (TMDS) protocol, providing a digital signal from the PC's graphics subsystem to the display. The standard specifies a single plug and connector that encompass both the new digital and legacy VGA interfaces, as well as a digital-only plug connector. DVI handles bandwidths in excess of 160 MHz and thus supports UXGA and HDTV with a single set of links. Higher resolutions can be supported with a dual set of links.




Lastly 200/166 is the core frequency and the memory frequency respectively. PCI means that it is a PCI based gfx card and isnt as good as a AGP based one. Hope that answers all of ur queries.


----------



## mira000111 (Jul 21, 2004)

*noone else???????/*

Ook,,,no one else to share any more GK here??      Share ur opinion about ur graphics cards and gamesâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦..


----------



## blade_runner (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: noone else???????/*



			
				mira000111 said:
			
		

> Ook,,,no one else to share any more GK here??      Share ur opinion about ur graphics cards and gamesâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦..



Duh! What was that ??


----------



## theraven (Jul 22, 2004)

there is nuthin else left to be said !!!
blade covered it all!!


----------



## blade_runner (Jul 22, 2004)

theraven said:
			
		

> there is nuthin else left to be said !!!
> blade covered it all!!


Is that what mira meant ??


----------



## theraven (Jul 22, 2004)

yeah .. i think mira wants more input
in which case we need more questions


----------



## Raaabo (Aug 2, 2004)

hehe


----------



## mira000111 (Aug 5, 2004)

asking my 1st question about Games :::

i am looking 4 buy Final Fantasy    well the latest version is 10 i think......

my q is---------->> r all the vertions different? or it is that FF10 is somekind of upgradation of FF7 .or  every FF is totally diiferent adventure??


----------



## mariner (Aug 9, 2004)

cud u elaborate a little more ujjwal on this funda ?


----------



## mariner (Aug 9, 2004)

sorry guys ! did not read da 2nd page.
my apologies


----------



## mira000111 (Aug 23, 2004)

*about core fq*

ATI RADEON 9600XT 10550/-
500/340 AGP 2/4/8 128BIT BGA 128MB DDR CRT+TV+DVI 

GEFORCE FX 5700 LE 256 MB DDR TV& DVI 7650/- 

well here is a specification of  a ATi and Nvedia graphics card....
here 500/340 AGP is   'core frequency' but what is this thing?

Core frequency higher will be better I think?? is it true?

I see Geforce have not stated any core frequency then whats is its core frequency?????????

what will be the difference if core frequency is 200/100 rather than 500/340????? will the game run slow?


----------



## blade_runner (Aug 23, 2004)

Mira 500 is the core frequency and 340 is the memory frequency, but since it is DDR it is effectively doubled so it becomes 340+340 = 680. 

Core frequency the higher is better, the geforce 5700LE has 225 Mhz core and 400 Mhz(200). 

The gaming performance of the card with 200/100 wont be as good as 500/340, however the core and memory ratings arent the only factors that affect the cards performance, memory width/bus, no. rendering pipelines, type of memory, etc also count a lot.


----------



## mira000111 (Sep 4, 2004)

8)  8)  well another Q ::    WHAT IS FRONT SIDE BUS


----------



## blade_runner (Sep 4, 2004)

*www.computerhope.com/jargon/f/fsb.htm


----------



## theraven (Sep 4, 2004)

mira ... i think it would be better to start new posts for ur new questions 
or even better post all ur doubts at once if u can .. it just makes it easier thats all


----------

